# Mt. Snow 2/24



## reefer (Feb 25, 2010)

SICK!
Camera was giving me trouble (so wasn't the inch an hour). DoubleEject took more pics and maybe a couple videos I'll add Later. Shot of picnic tables was at 9:00am before we got another 8" during the day!
Had to ski the North Face.............Not enough pitch on the front............................
The hill should be pure bliss this weekend!
I see they are pretty much shut down today, I hope powhunter heads to Magic........................


----------



## roark (Feb 25, 2010)

ugh.


> UPDATE: Any trails that have not been groomed will not be open today for safety reasons. As well the Summit, Sunbrook and North Face lifts will start off on hold and we hope to have them open late this morning. Today's lift ticket rates will be at afternoon pricing. Please continue to check back for updates.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

roark said:


> ugh.



They're grooming *everything*?


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

Feb 24th will go down as a significant East Coast day in many folk's memory.
Tell me, was it better than the Valentine's Day storm which I missed?


----------



## marcski (Feb 25, 2010)

roark said:


> ugh.



WTF? Who's safety?  Makes no sense, lame move. Only possible explanation is that I heard it mixed with some ncp and mist last nightl so only if it crusted does this make sense.


----------



## reefer (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Feb 24th will go down as a significant East Coast day in many folk's memory.
> Tell me, was it better than the Valentine's Day storm which I missed?



Valentines storm was more "powdery". This had to be the thickest shit I've ever skied in. Hate putiing one above the other however. Pretty similar. It's all good!


........and to Greg and marcski....I can't explain what's going on today at the hill. I can't beleive anything froze overnight. It was "snowmageden" up there yestersday though. Couldn't beleive the carnage when driving back down route 100 to Wilmington to Colrain. When you're out playing in it you don't realize the suffering others are going through. Definitely some power outages in the area last night.

....and I did a triple double yesterday ( I think). Equipment was flying everywhere and I came up choking on snow!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> They're grooming *everything*?



Crust set up over night - still working to de-ice the grand summit express.  The good thing is it's still snowing!  Latest radar has about a 20-30 mile width swath of snow over the spine of the Green's from basically Rutland South the the MA border - with non frozen stuff both East and West of it.

The trees though are always open, so that crust ontop of the deep stuff is there for the taking.  Also, much of the pitch (or lack of) of Mount Snow's terrain can be a bit challenging in the deep stuff to say the least.

Update on the passholders website,  ALL of the Northface, both groomed and not is open


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Update on the passholders website,  ALL of the Northface, both groomed and not is open



passholders have their own website?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> passholders have their own website?



Sure do - gets lots of quick replies to from various admins from the GM, mountain ops, marketing, ambassadors, resort services, etc, etc, etc.  It's a nice perk IMHO


----------



## reefer (Feb 25, 2010)

All right, time to bore the crap out of you with a trip report video style. I refuse to edit at this point..... plus the narration is pricelss for me and doubleE.
Ride up, Ride up, arriving in Wilmington at midnight, morning ride, first lift, jaws, tracked out plummet, ride home.

Sorry there aren't more of powder skiing but we couldn't stop to take the minute.....................

pic of truck is after skiing.....third time we're cleaning it off!


----------



## mtsnowfish (Feb 25, 2010)

*Early today*

so just wanted to reply to this thread about this am.  We did get early this morning some light drizzle which crusted over everything and patrol skied a few trails that were ungroomed and deemed them unsafe to ski.  

A couple lifts were on hold for most of the morning but at 9:15am the Canyon Quad opened up along with Nitro and a few others then the face opened up at 10:15 with everything open.  

The snow has fallen here all day even though the radar looks like rain.  Above 1000' it's all snow and literally you drive down to Brattleboro and it's rain.  







Elia and our groomers have been out all day today and will continue to be out there through tomorrow to ensure the weekend is fabulous.  Shot 10 mins ago by our intern Geoff...


----------



## Euler (Feb 25, 2010)

mtsnowfish said:


> so just wanted to reply to this thread about this am.  We did get early this morning some light drizzle which crusted over everything and patrol skied a few trails that were ungroomed and deemed them unsafe to ski.
> 
> A couple lifts were on hold for most of the morning but at 9:15am the Canyon Quad opened up along with Nitro and a few others then the face opened up at 10:15 with everything open.
> 
> ...



Awesome to hear you've had snow up there!  I've been feeling pretty gloomy in the rain down here in Putney


----------



## mtsnowfish (Feb 25, 2010)

*Dumping*

it is 3pm here and it is still coming down hard...  It is wet snow but it's 100% snow.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2010)

reefer said:


> All right, time to bore the crap out of you with a trip report video style. I refuse to edit at this point..... plus the narration is pricelss for me and doubleE.
> Ride up, Ride up, arriving in Wilmington at midnight, morning ride, first lift, jaws, tracked out plummet, ride home.
> 
> Sorry there aren't more of powder skiing but we couldn't stop to take the minute.....................
> ...



Nice work!  Looks like you guys had a fun time as always!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 25, 2010)

Was up there today...Everything that wasnt groomed was cement with a 1/4 inch of crust on it...  I Checked some stashes in the woods...same thing...What a waste !!  At least  the woods will have a great base!!  It was good snowball snow!!!  

steveo


----------



## reefer (Feb 25, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Was up there today...Everything that wasnt groomed was cement with a 1/4 inch of crust on it...  I Checked some stashes in the woods...same thing...What a waste !!  At least  the woods will have a great base!!  It was good snowball snow!!!
> 
> steveo



Damn.......... didn't see that coming. Didn't get your PM til this morning.


----------



## BLESS (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> feb 24th will go down as a significant east coast day in many folk's memory.
> Tell me, was it better than the valentine's day storm which i missed?



not even close.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2010)

Loved the vids Reefer! I saw a UPS truck today rolling around Dummerston...with chains on! Those dudes don't mess around. Sounds pretty wicked on the pavement.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Feb 24th will go down as a significant East Coast day in many folk's memory.
> Tell me, was it better than the Valentine's Day storm which I missed?



I think Valentine's Day was better, but only barely and hind sight may be clouding my memory. At the risk of sounding like a pretentious powder whore and attracting a snide comment from Greg  the powder was a little better due to much lower temperatures. It was complete refreshes and snow fall twice as fast as yesterday was with no hint of moderating temperatures. 

But looking at my report from that day, you see a lot of the same comments as in the Magic report from yesterday (hard moving on lower angle untracked, need fatter skis, knee deep, untracked open until close, etc.):
http://www.thesnowway.com/2007/02/14/epic-two-foot-powder-day-at-burke-untracked-open-til-close

The other factor was that Valentine's Day was a multi-day event. Unfortunately, yesterday was a one shot deal this time around.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

I wonder if a pattern will emerge here.  Like once every couple years?


----------



## DoubleEject (Feb 26, 2010)

My Fav phrase of the day was "It's too DEEP!"


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 26, 2010)

marcski said:


> WTF? Who's safety?  Makes no sense, lame move. Only possible explanation is that I heard it mixed with some ncp and mist last nightl so only if it crusted does this make sense.



No need to get all pumped up. I asked the same question on the passholders site and was told the crusting on top was huge, and this was the reason. Having poached runs by mistake and hit this numerous times, I can see why they would do this unless the run is groomed.


----------

